# Practice Saturday?



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Where's everybody going? 4-5 of us are headed to Katy, anyone care to join?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm in. I might work Saturday morning and head there after work.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Where's everybody going? 4-5 of us are headed to Katy, anyone care to join?


What time?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Open til about 4PM


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Open til about 4PM


They're calender shows 10:00 am to 7:00pm. I don't know if something has changed or not. But I need to get some practice and I wanna shoot some videos. Hit me up if you want to see your car filmed on a cheap $400 camera and uploaded to You Tube. The cost is you corner for me. lol


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

Gary said:


> They're calender shows 10:00 am to 7:00pm. I don't know if something has changed or not. But I need to get some practice and I wanna shoot some videos. Hit me up if you want to see your car filmed on a cheap $400 camera and uploaded to You Tube. The cost is you corner for me. lol


Got a On road car Gary... Ill do that for The rc bike guys are Mikes? Ill even buy you lunch


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

621Clay said:


> Got a On road car Gary... Ill do that for The rc bike guys are Mikes? Ill even buy you lunch


I ran on road at Mikes before and it's a great track. Right now I'm getting back into off road and will mostly be running at KRC and M&M since I'm in pretty much near Sugarland. I have family in Porter and might be spending some time up there during the holidays and will prolly show Smiley how the "Biffster" can still run. 

Believe it or knot you pendejos, it's Thursday and I'm checking my batteries with the new charger and power supply, and packing for Saturday.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Wow! I can charge or discharge two packs at once with one charger and PS. The Turbo 30 was top of the line back in my day. lol And 2400 mah NiMH. :idea:


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Right down the street, sure wish i could, but car all ready for nationals!!!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I will be there to get some practice in. Forgot they changed the layout. I may bring the SC out of retirment. That may pose bad news for some.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i will be there around 10 til 2ish, its the wifey's bday so i cant stay long!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll be there around 10. A friend of mine just bought his son a Slash and wants me to help him out.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Mantisworx said:


> i will be there around 10 til 2ish, its the wifey's bday so i cant stay long!


You're lucky to get out at all then. Unless you're bringing the kiddos....lol.

I may get there when you're almost leaving. Shooting for 12ish


----------



## AustinKushner (Sep 15, 2011)

I wish i could.... but i have something for school, im in the engineering/robotics club and were going to a completion but i think it might be over around 2 or 3 last time it was 4 cause we got into finnals but if i can hope to see u guys out there


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> You're lucky to get out at all then. Unless you're bringing the kiddos....lol.
> 
> I may get there when you're almost leaving. Shooting for 12ish


kidz are at the grandparents for the weekend (YAY!) Angie will be shopping in the morning so i have a small window to play! going to be rough next week with the RCpro event thu/fri/sat. driving back and forth is going to suck! i may actually rent a car for the weekend!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looks like I'm not working. Should be the first there. lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Mantisworx said:


> kidz are at the grandparents for the weekend (YAY!) Angie will be shopping in the morning so i have a small window to play! going to be rough next week with the RCpro event thu/fri/sat. driving back and forth is going to suck! i may actually rent a car for the weekend!


May be easier to rent a room, let the wife go shop while you play...lol.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Since the schedule @ KRC is flexible depending on how many folks show up, I wonder if we can race tomorrow/Saturday, if there are enough to run a class? I mean, why not? We would be set up anyway!

Sunday's are bad for me right now since I'm a Texan's fan.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Im game to run a mini race. Be there about 12 or 1.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Figured out a way to mount the Go Pro camera on my car. With as much power as I'm running, this is gonna be sick. lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Had a blast today and I have some good, and bad to report. First, the good. Katy RC has put together what us RCers have been asking for, for years. A good track on the west side. They did that and took it to another level.

Corner marshals. Corner marshals, that's all they do , is unheard of in my racing of toy cars for the last 18 years off and on. GREAT job! The staff is very friendly and professional 

The wristbands is a great idea! It keeps "Bubba the Hack" off the track and out of the way of the more serious racers.

Now for the negative. The layout is tough to learn, but in a way, it's a positive. It's the same for everybody so adapt, or be to the B main.

More positive. Courtney Vaughan: Brother, thanks for the help today. My ride height was way off and the tire suggestion helped tons. My car felt much better. And also thanks for the motivation in my driving. 

Quote of the year from CV about me. 

"I was watching you and I think you can make the A main is Sportsman."

Target goal enacted. :slimer:

Sell yall next Sunday, and thanks!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

No problem dude, had a good time. 

I also had an awesome time tangling with everyone on the track. Thanks again to Katy RC for having us out there and looking forward to the next time.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

CV....Thanks for letting me drive the new Losi. Ur a bad influence!!

I am getting back into the swing of things. I had to knock the rust off my driving today. I had a great time. Thanks KatyRC.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

wily said:


> CV....Thanks for letting me drive the new Losi. Ur a bad influence!!


Losi?!?!? What happened to the Kyosho?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Losi short course.......I'm still in love with my Kyosho lol. It's not going anywhere for a while!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thats the sweetest SC I ever saw!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the kind words. It was a pleasure having you guys out and we're always happy to get your feedback on the track.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

All I can say is don't change s thing. Except for the occasional layout! LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> All I can say is don't change s thing. Except for the occasional layout! LOL


Wurd! Please change the layout. 

The dirt is fine and just about everything is great, but the layout has an "opportunity for improvement".


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

Great weather + Great track + Great group of guys = A Hell uva great time at Katy R/C. Dang I had a wonderful time yesterday. Katy R/C is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm sure they will let you know when there are days you can volunteer to help the track build Gary


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> I'm sure they will let you know when there are days you can volunteer to help the track build Gary


At 53 years old, I don't push no shovel. But Ill pay my way! :texasflag


----------

